# Automotive Fluid and Eggs



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

My neighbors down the street that raise chickens also work on their cars non stop. 

I was walking the other evening and one of them was pecking at the auto fluid on the ground. Not sure what it was but I know it can't be good for them. 

My question is do you think the eggs those chickens drinking this fluid produce will be edible? 

I'm looking for any opinions I can get on this one. I don't know how well studied this is.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Personally I would not eat them, but knowing how youve described this owner he probably eats them and thinks nothing of it.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Those poor chickens. =(


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I think I would worry more about the chickens being poisoned than the eggs, but no, I would not eat those eggs, or the meat!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm no expert, but I have to agree. First worry is whether the chickens are being poisoned. Second is whether (most likely) toxic materials will end up in the eggs and meat. I would definitely think so. I would not eat either the eggs or the chickens!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Probably no more "dangerous" than putting an *Oily *finder in your mouth after you hit it with a hammer *!
*( I don't think it is a BIG DEAL. Our Immune Systems are very efficient...most of the time.)
_but....._I ain't no Doctor...._OR...._Nutritionist.
....just an old oily ex-mechanic.
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ReTIRED said:


> Probably no more "dangerous" than putting an *Oily *finder in your mouth after you hit it with a hammer *!
> *( I don't think it is a BIG DEAL. Our Immune Systems are very efficient...most of the time.)
> _but....._I ain't no Doctor...._OR...._Nutritionist.
> ....just an old oily ex-mechanic.
> ...


I'm sure you've eaten enough oil to be an expert!


----------

